# What does this mean?



## toypoodlelove (May 4, 2021)

I was reading this breeder's website and it states " I breed out leg problems especially loose patellae which are common in toy breeds, and am careful of eye problems including PRA." What does that mean? I know I should ask the breeder directly and I did, but her answer does't really specify health test. Instead she tell me the above statement and she has been doing this for many years and" breed the problems out". I am worry about asking more about it and offend her. I had breeders tells me they have been ask all these health test questions by AKC and most breeders will not answer thee questions repeatedly to buyers. 




Is anyone familiar with this breeder or if you have any input on her breeding program?
Primrose Poodles

Thank you for your help


----------



## TeamHellhound (Feb 5, 2021)

That is a very uninformative website. 

As far as the health testing for the issues you mentioned, I would check on the Orthopedic Foundation for Animals for what testing their breeding dogs have had done. In this case, the dogs should have clearances for patellar luxation and Progressive Retinal Atrophy.


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

She does have some pretty poodles, and clearly titles them. I quickly searched the OFA site and found some old listings under the primrose kennel name with toy poodles, but nothing recent, and her current dogs aren’t there.
I would ask her specifically what she means by “breeding it out”. Take a look at the OFA site, link below, and ask her if the older listings are her dogs….and why there aren’t recent listings. Some breeders don’t list results with OFA but she should be able to speak to what she does to ensure she’s “breeding out“ genetic diseases.
I’d give her a chance, as there is clearly evidence of breeding to the standard.
Let us know!









Advanced Search | Orthopedic Foundation for Animals | Columbia, MO


Use our advanced search tool to find information and reports by registration number, animal name, breed, special programs, report type and more.




www.ofa.org





ETA- I know it’s hard to ask these questions, but it’ll be a lot harder to go through the heartache of a young poodle going blind, or lame from luxating patellas. If she’s overly defensive, it’s a red flag.


----------

